# Two PRS Baritone 7 Strings



## Riffer (Sep 15, 2011)

Saw these the other day and thought some of you guys would get a kick out of seeing them.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 15, 2011)

OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 15, 2011)

Wait...


...what?


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 15, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 15, 2011)

*WHAAAAT?!?!*


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 15, 2011)

Baritone PRS? So. Wrong.


----------



## Valennic (Sep 15, 2011)

Wait...actual baritones? Like, 27 inch scale or higher?


----------



## metalman_ltd (Sep 15, 2011)

I want!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 15, 2011)

PRS is like that stunning female friend who will occasionally flash her tits for you but never actually get down to business. Stop being a cocktease.


----------



## themike (Sep 15, 2011)

Thats not a Private Stock headstock so I would like to assume it's for an endorsee, are you able to say? Look great!


----------



## Riffer (Sep 15, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Thats not a Private Stock headstock so I would like to assume it's for an endorsee, are you able to say? Look great!


I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say who they are for so I won't. It is an artist and he's not new. 

The guitars are 27 inch scale tuned F#DADGBE


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

Riffer said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say who they are for so I won't. It is an artist and he's not new.
> 
> The guitars are 27 inch scale tuned F#DADGBE


I'm assuming Dave or Paul?


----------



## DoomJazz (Sep 15, 2011)

Um...... *head explodes*


----------



## Riffer (Sep 15, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I'm assuming Dave or Paul?


Are you saying Dave Weiner or Paul Allender?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Are you saying Dave Weiner or Paul Allender?



Correct


----------



## Riffer (Sep 15, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Correct


 OK just making sure. And it's a no and a no to both


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 15, 2011)

Dino?
bulb?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet, love that look  Though seeing what looks like a Hipshot on a PRS is just wrong... especially when they've made a wrap around bridge before 

I'll stick to things I can get for less than $10k for myself though


----------



## Riffer (Sep 15, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Dino?
> bulb?


No
No


----------



## decoy205 (Sep 15, 2011)

Did you get a look at the backs? Do that have that giant heel?


----------



## Riffer (Sep 15, 2011)

decoy205 said:


> Did you get a look at the backs? Do that have that giant heel?


I believe they do


----------



## yellowv (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe Paul and Dustie?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 15, 2011)

Two more for Emil Werstler? That looks like the same control config that was on his last one.


----------



## Riffer (Sep 15, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Maybe Paul and Dustie?


Nope and nope



technomancer said:


> Two more for Emil Werstler? That looks like the same control config that was on his last one.


 
Negative


----------



## themike (Sep 15, 2011)

Ben Burnley writing the new Breaking Benjamin album, upping the heavy?


----------



## Riffer (Sep 15, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Ben Burnley writing the new Breaking Benjamin album, upping the heavy?


 EEEEEEE, wrong.


----------



## themike (Sep 15, 2011)

Riffer said:


> EEEEEEE, wrong.



Who else could it be - hmmm, Clint Lowery? 


[this is fun haha]


----------



## Riffer (Sep 15, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Who else could it be - hmmm, Clint Lowery?
> 
> 
> [this is fun haha]


 Nadda. I'm going to bed


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 15, 2011)

If he wasn't going to share to begin with why play 1000 guesses since he still won't tell xD

Defeats the purpose.


Thems guitars iss sexs


----------



## themike (Sep 15, 2011)

Jokes over and I'm tired of this, these are my guitars. Ordered them 6 months ago and I'm glad to see they are finally done in time for Experience 2011


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 15, 2011)

:::shudder:: nickelback?


----------



## Miek (Sep 15, 2011)

Wes Borland



th3m1ke said:


> Jokes over and I'm tired of this, these are my guitars. Ordered them 6 months ago and I'm glad to see they are finally done in time for Experience 2011



wes borland posts here~~


----------



## MetalGravy (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, no one complained about 22 frets?


----------



## orakle (Sep 15, 2011)

i do


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 15, 2011)

Dang those are nice, shame PRS won't give me us a reasonable price (I would say 4-5k would be reasonable) for something like that.


----------



## Dead Undead (Sep 15, 2011)

MetalGravy said:


> Wow, no one complained about 22 frets?



Don't ruin the moment.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 15, 2011)

It is a baritone, could it really be Mike Mushok?


----------



## CrazyDean (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't realize baritone was even a word at the PRS factory.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 16, 2011)

Seems Mushok-y


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 16, 2011)

Riffer said:


> The guitars are 27 inch scale tuned F#DADGBE



That's a weird tuning.

And is it Mark Tremonti?


----------



## JPMike (Sep 16, 2011)

why you torture me??


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 16, 2011)

JPMike said:


> why you torture me??



...said Mike, right after scoring a Mike Sherman 8.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 16, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Jokes over and I'm tired of this, these are my guitars. Ordered them 6 months ago and I'm glad to see they are finally done in time for Experience 2011



I may have to kill you and take over your life.


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 16, 2011)

Want SOOOOOO bad that it physically hurts. I might even build one myself, too much want.


----------



## themike (Sep 16, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I may have to kill you and take over your life.


 

 if only it was trueeeeeeeeee


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 16, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> if only it was trueeeeeeeeee


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 16, 2011)

Giggity giggity giggity goo!


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes, please.


----------



## Adari (Sep 16, 2011)

Johnny Hiland?


----------



## decoy205 (Sep 16, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Jokes over and I'm tired of this, these are my guitars. Ordered them 6 months ago and I'm glad to see they are finally done in time for Experience 2011



Congrats mang. Beauties. 
I'm gassing hard for a DC 7. I will have to wait forever though.


----------



## orakle (Sep 16, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## sound-byte (Sep 16, 2011)

Phil Sgrosso?


----------



## Runner (Sep 16, 2011)

My guess would also be Mike Mushok...


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 17, 2011)

Please don't say Chad Kroeger.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 18, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Sweet, love that look  Though seeing what looks like a Hipshot on a PRS is just wrong... especially when they've made a wrap around bridge before



I actually prefer this. Adjustable intonation FTW.


----------



## nikt (Sep 18, 2011)

TomAwesome said:


> I actually prefer this. Adjustable intonation FTW.



they could just make it like this

http://verkopen.marktplaats.nl/photopopup/479028659/3

it's an early PRS PS


I guess it was a customers choice.


----------



## jl-austin (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmm Baritone, maybe Mike Mushok?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 18, 2011)

TomAwesome said:


> I actually prefer this. Adjustable intonation FTW.





nikt said:


> they could just make it like this
> 
> De Plek om Nieuwe en Tweedehands spullen te kopen en verkopen
> 
> ...



That would be the bridge I was talking about, and yes the intonation is adjustable


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 18, 2011)

The bridge on there appears to be a 7-string version of the Mushok bridge.... hmmmmmmm.


----------



## MTech (Sep 18, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Ben Burnley writing the new Breaking Benjamin album, upping the heavy?


That'd be pretty cool but those guys are on Hiatus.... Also Their Drummer is now playing with Black Label Society.

Staind did just get a new drummer so...


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 18, 2011)

It would make absolute sense that they were built for Mushok, seeing as how Staind just released a "comeback" album last week.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 18, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> It would make absolute sense that they were built for Mushok, seeing as how Staind just released a "comeback" album last week.



Yeah that and the finish matches the current SE Mushok models.


----------



## themike (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah they are definetly for Mike. Staind just played on Kimmel and he used a 7 string, but had to use an Ibanez (im sure not by choice).


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 19, 2011)

I win!  They should make his new 7 model a USA sig like they did for some of the other guys (they could get rid of the Chris Henderson model if they need to make room....  ) that are endorsed. I can't see why they feel a triple-pickup singlecut would be any less of a niche market than a 7-string baritone would be.


----------



## themike (Sep 19, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I win!  They should make his new 7 model a USA sig like they did for some of the other guys (they could get rid of the Chris Henderson model if they need to make room....  ) that are endorsed. I can't see why they feel a triple-pickup singlecut would be any less of a niche market than a 7-string baritone would be.


 
Well it's no secret that the SE-7 Torerro has been on a drawing board somewhere for years so they have to be aware of it. I mean Dave Weiner, Emil and now Mike should give them an idea that it is going to be used by more than just the :dun dun dun weee: kids we are assumed to be


----------



## Adeamus (Sep 19, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Well it's no secret that the SE-7 Torerro has been on a drawing board somewhere for years so they have to be aware of it. I mean Dave Weiner, Emil and now Mike should give them an idea that it is going to be used by more than just the :dun dun dun weee: kids we are assumed to be



Agreed. 

I really do hope they just go for the gold and make an American PRS 7, or even do it as another Mike Mushock sig. I've had a Baritone SE for a couple years now and it sounds and plays fantastic, and Mike had the amazing forsight to not plaster his name all over the damn thing...I am not a fan of Stained at all, but I do love that guitar, and he gets my endless thanks for that moment of clairty.

Sure, its going to be Niche, but so its the Hollowbody 12 string.


----------



## jl-austin (Sep 19, 2011)

They released a baritone for Mike (6 string), I don't see why they wouldn't do a 7 string for him as well. I would guess SE though.


----------



## themike (Sep 19, 2011)

Adeamus said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I really do hope they just go for the gold and make an American PRS 7, or even do it as another Mike Mushock sig. I've had a Baritone SE for a couple years now and it sounds and plays fantastic, and Mike had the amazing forsight to not plaster his name all over the damn thing...I am not a fan of Stained at all, but I do love that guitar, and he gets my endless thanks for that moment of clairty.
> 
> Sure, its going to be Niche, but so its the Hollowbody 12 string.


 
I think when it comes down to it, the real thing here is that PRS essentially makes more money from the 5 or so people who buy a Private Stock 7 string annually then what they think they would net from a production model. Is this right or wrong? I don't think any of us could know, but I believe the demand has been picking up so much over the last few years that they will do it to appease the masses. Paul listens to his fans and it's been a trend over the years in his releases. 

The fact is that it's no longer the stereotypical ''kids looking to emulate their favorite low tuned bands", but serious musicians with serious money who have no problem going to private luthiers like BRJ and dropping 3k+ on a guitar. Since the devotion to high end ERG's is huge now I would hope/think/pray they capitalize on it. It would take a lot of investing on PRSi part though because they would need to aquire new machinery to handle the pickups as they cannot wind their own 7's now and use DiMarzio/Duncans. The same might be for 7 string tremelos as well but I am not certain.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 19, 2011)

I would be sorely disappointed if a PRS 7 was released that did not have a trem. Those things are amazing.
That being said, I would still buy any sort of SE-7 as fast as possible.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 19, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> I think when it comes down to it, the real thing here is that PRS essentially makes more money from the 5 or so people who buy a Private Stock 7 string annually then what they think they would net from a production model. Is this right or wrong? I don't think any of us could know, but I believe the demand has been picking up so much over the last few years that they will do it to appease the masses. Paul listens to his fans and it's been a trend over the years in his releases.
> 
> The fact is that it's no longer the stereotypical ''kids looking to emulate their favorite low tuned bands", but serious musicians with serious money who have no problem going to private luthiers like BRJ and dropping 3k+ on a guitar. Since the devotion to high end ERG's is huge now I would hope/think/pray they capitalize on it. It would take a lot of investing on PRSi part though because they would need to aquire new machinery to handle the pickups as they cannot wind their own 7's now and use DiMarzio/Duncans. The same might be for 7 string tremelos as well but I am not certain.



I would buy one, they look sweet. A classy 7 is what the market sorely needs, lets hope we get to see it. I am not talking SE either, as good as they might be I want the real deal.


----------



## jl-austin (Sep 19, 2011)

(possibly trolling here)

Watch it come out in black with EMG's! LOL!!!!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Sep 20, 2011)

i figured it out, their for Chris and Travis. : )


----------



## asher (Sep 20, 2011)

ChrisLetchford said:


> i figured it out, their for Chris and Travis. : )



True or no, you guys would do some mad beautiful shit with those.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Sep 20, 2011)

asher said:


> True or no, you guys would do some mad beautiful shit with those.



sadly, not true haha


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 20, 2011)

Riffer said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say who they are for so I won't. It is an artist and he's not new.
> 
> The guitars are 27 inch scale tuned F#DADGBE



What kind of crazy-ass tuning is that? It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Malkav (Sep 20, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> What kind of crazy-ass tuning is that? It makes no sense to me.


 
It's the I'm too lazy to think outside of drop D but I wanna jump on the low F# 8 string bandwagon like everyone else tuning...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 20, 2011)

Malkav said:


> It's the I'm too lazy to think outside of drop D but I wanna jump on the low F# 8 string bandwagon like everyone else tuning...



Yeah, probably Mushok.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 20, 2011)

I would love a PRS Seven but their prices are really 'silly steep' and even if I saved up for a year I still wouldn't have enough, I have played on a PRS Seven before and the neck was kinda wide but I like a tussle with my guitars, unless you get it badly set up with the strings literally hanging yards above the fretboard, then that is too far.


----------



## iron blast (Sep 20, 2011)

I could see this turning into another se 7 thread. lol I dont blame people there is so much demand for a prs 7 I personal would buy 2 if they where under 1k like mikes other sig guitar. On a different note these guitars are beautiful but make a 24 fret version tho damnit.


----------



## Riffer (Sep 20, 2011)

I suggest bumping the old SE-7 thread to see what some newer members think .


----------



## technomancer (Sep 20, 2011)

The old SE thread is over here, if you want to talk about an SE go there instead of derailing this thread 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...95-prs-se-7-potential-spec-check-poll-11.html


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 20, 2011)

Gentlemen, they definitely belong to Mr. Mushok...He used them for their Best Buy 9/11 show.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 20, 2011)

Has he seriously put a sticker on that thing? Tell me I'm wrong, please.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Has he seriously put a sticker on that thing? Tell me I'm wrong, please.



Looks like vinyl (hopefully) so it should peel right off


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Has he seriously put a sticker on that thing? Tell me I'm wrong, please.



My thoughts exactly. It better be vinyl but even if it is I want to shoot him... And take the guitar


----------



## jl-austin (Sep 20, 2011)

That is either a BIG guitar, or he is a little dude.


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2011)

He is kinda short.


----------



## themike (Sep 21, 2011)

So some of the more respected powers in the PRS circles seem to think that this is going to be a production model. While we don't know for sure, some clues do lead to it so as a precaution I'd suggest you start saving just in case


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 21, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> So some of the more respected powers in the PRS circles seem to think that this is going to be a production model. While we don't know for sure, some clues do lead to it so as a precaution I'd suggest you start saving just in case



If PRS finally starts a production 7-string, _but_ it's a baritone with a non-PRS bridge............. 

I won't be able to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 21, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> So some of the more respected powers in the PRS circles seem to think that this is going to be a production model. While we don't know for sure, some clues do lead to it so as a precaution I'd suggest you start saving just in case



Can they bring it out now? It's my 21st birthday soon and it'd be a nice present.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 21, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> So some of the more respected powers in the PRS circles seem to think that this is going to be a production model. While we don't know for sure, some clues do lead to it so as a precaution I'd suggest you start saving just in case




Well I have part 2 complete, time for PRS to hold their end of the deal  Seriously, gimme it with a trem option, and not a bloody SE.


----------



## themike (Sep 21, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> If PRS finally starts a production 7-string, _but_ it's a baritone with a non-PRS bridge.............
> 
> I won't be able to live on this planet anymore.


 
I wouldn't worry about that. They would either machine their own or give you a tremelo option. Lets forget who we're talking about here


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 21, 2011)

Well now it's happened, next i hope to see a 28" scale PRS 8 string


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 21, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> If PRS finally starts a production 7-string, _but_ it's a baritone with a non-PRS bridge.............
> 
> I won't be able to live on this planet anymore.



That wouldn't be nearly as bad as the Gibson Firebird X.


----------



## Joelan (Sep 21, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> If PRS finally starts a production 7-string, _but_ it's a baritone with a non-PRS bridge.............
> 
> I won't be able to live on this planet anymore.



Agreed. I'd much rather see the standard 25" scale with a PRS wraparound hardtail.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 21, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah they are definetly for Mike. Staind just played on Kimmel and he used a 7 string, but had to use an Ibanez (im sure not by choice).



Edit:  ed


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 21, 2011)

Joelan said:


> Agreed. I'd much rather see the standard 25" scale with a PRS wraparound hardtail.



See I'd rather have a vintage trem. I wouldn't use it so much, but I prefer them to stoptails. Scale wise I'd probably still be down for a 25", but I'd prefer 25.5". I like that subtle extra bit of tension.


Though I see this is going into one of those threads where we debate what specs we want, so I'm sorry.  I'll stop there.


----------



## anthonylbest (Sep 21, 2011)

I would want a Piezo bridge option and i would want it at 27 in scale. But beggers can't be choosers. I think their standard 25 in scale could get a little floppy for any tunings other than 7 string standard. I tuned my PRS Singlecut Hollowbody to C# last night to match the tuning of my Agile 727 (drop F#) and even with 11's it felt a little floppy.

Just my .02.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 21, 2011)

The baritone for me is nothing to much to fret over, though I'd prefer 25", but I'd rather one of PRS' godly trems or at least an adjustable wraparound.



vampiregenocide said:


> Has he seriously put a sticker on that thing? Tell me I'm wrong, please.



I know, and I almost began to respect him. Seriously, who puts a sticker on a PRS, a custom, no less?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 21, 2011)

anthonylbest said:


> I would want a Piezo bridge option and i would want it at 27 in scale. But beggers can't be choosers. I think their standard 25 in scale could get a little floppy for any tunings other than 7 string standard. I tuned my PRS Singlecut Hollowbody to C# last night to match the tuning of my Agile 727 (drop F#) and even with 11's it felt a little floppy.
> 
> Just my .02.



[Insert Explorer's standard response about 25.5" eight strings]

But this is coming from an SRV addict.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 21, 2011)

It's his guitar, he could write all over it with a sharpie if he wants, quit bitching.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Sep 21, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Baritone PRS? So. Wrong.



What is wrong with a baritone PRS?


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 22, 2011)

stevemcqueen said:


> What is wrong with a baritone PRS?



The CU22/24 is one of the best designs I've ever come across. Everyone I've had the opportunity to play sounded amazing. The combination of woods and 25" scale are a huge part of that. IMO, having the baritone scale would destroy that beautiful, singing tone. I've never played anything longer than 25.5" that I felt sounded nice in the upper register.

I sense a repeat of the SE-7 thread. Those silly gooses wanted a 25.5" (or longer) scale and a regular hardtail on a PRS.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 22, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> The CU22/24 is one of the best designs I've ever come across. Everyone I've had the opportunity to play sounded amazing. The combination of woods and 25" scale are a huge part of that. IMO, having the baritone scale would destroy that beautiful, singing tone. I've never played anything longer than 25.5" that I felt sounded nice in the upper register.
> 
> I sense a repeat of the SE-7 thread. Those silly gooses wanted a 25.5" (or longer) scale and a regular hardtail on a PRS.



Funny as the 25" scale is the reason I DON'T have a PRS and I play in standard. I don't get along with that scale at all.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 22, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Funny as the 25" scale is the reason I DON'T have a PRS and I play in standard. I don't get along with that scale at all.



I feel like I don't even know you anymore.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 22, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I feel like I don't even know you anymore.




I just tend to gravitate towars 25.5 on guitars (6s), they feel better.


----------



## jl-austin (Sep 22, 2011)

Back on thread, this is a signature model, it is what MIKE wants. If they produce this model, it will be a signature model, which will have features MIKE wants.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 22, 2011)

Are you trying to tell me it won't have exactly what I, lowly internet guitar player #23945, want? Well then, I'm outraged and refuse to even look at another PRS guitar.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 22, 2011)

If this gets released as a sig, I'm probably going to put a pair of those KxK P90s in it. I don't know why, but I think that would look and sound fantastic.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 22, 2011)

Justin Bailey said:


> Are you trying to tell me it won't have exactly what I, lowly internet guitar player #23945, want? Well then, I'm outraged and refuse to even look at another PRS guitar.



Seriously, why don't they ever consider what *I* want?


----------



## themike (Sep 23, 2011)

The more I nose around at Experience here the more I don't know if its going to be a signature. Question: If PRS did a limited run of 7 strings, would you guys be down for $3.5k - $4k price point? Standard PRS color options, PRS tremelo, birds, maple top and mahogany back.... essentially a Custom 24 with an extra string. Also if a dealer decided to do this, would you be willing to put down a deposit like any other luthier to reserve your piece? Im not promising anything but I've been talking to dealers and reps all day here at Experience and this seems like it's more do-able than anything.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, if the scale length is good. If custom 24 w/ extra = 25" scale, then no. Everything else is dandy though permitting I knew in advance it was happened and when, so I didn't drop elsewhere.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know what the hell you people are talking about, but to me those guitars look crazy beautiful, plus these are the first 7-strings I've seen from PRS. There are probably others that they've made before, but these definitely do not look like shitty guitars for one thing.

Not everyone can have their cake and eat it too. Just be glad that THIS slice of heaven was even considered.

*fingers crossed for a 7-string Custom 24*


----------



## Adeamus (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow

A 27" Custom 24 7 string would take the cake...Ideally I'd hope it would have the Stoptail bridge, but frankly I don't care. As long as I don't have to get it in sunburst, I'll be waiting to fork over for one...that I'll promptly put Bareknuckle Aftermaths in...

...OHMAIGAWD


----------



## cardinal (Sep 23, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Question: If PRS did a limited run of 7 strings, would you guys be down for $3.5k - $4k price point? Standard PRS color options, PRS tremelo, birds, maple top and mahogany back.... essentially a Custom 24 with an extra string. Also if a dealer decided to do this, would you be willing to put down a deposit like any other luthier to reserve your piece? Im not promising anything but I've been talking to dealers and reps all day here at Experience and this seems like it's more do-able than anything.



A baby on the way says I can't do it this year, but this is a very reasonable idea. Hope it happens.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 23, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> The more I nose around at Experience here the more I don't know if its going to be a signature. Question: If PRS did a limited run of 7 strings, would you guys be down for $3.5k - $4k price point? Standard PRS color options, PRS tremelo, birds, maple top and mahogany back.... essentially a Custom 24 with an extra string. Also if a dealer decided to do this, would you be willing to put down a deposit like any other luthier to reserve your piece? Im not promising anything but I've been talking to dealers and reps all day here at Experience and this seems like it's more do-able than anything.



That would be well out of the realms of my price range.  I think $2.5K would be better.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 23, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> The more I nose around at Experience here the more I don't know if its going to be a signature. Question: If PRS did a limited run of 7 strings, would you guys be down for $3.5k - $4k price point? Standard PRS color options, PRS tremelo, birds, maple top and mahogany back.... essentially a Custom 24 with an extra string. Also if a dealer decided to do this, would you be willing to put down a deposit like any other luthier to reserve your piece? Im not promising anything but I've been talking to dealers and reps all day here at Experience and this seems like it's more do-able than anything.



A Custom 24 (25" scale, maple top, mahogany neck and body, whatever species of rosewood/ebony PRS is currently using, PRS trem, PRS pickups) would be ideal. And I would actually put my money where my mouth is, but I would require a few things (not that I'm being demanding or anything );

1. A substantial "warning" period - basically a commitment from PRS that they will, in fact, produce these (ideally, a minimum 10 months, which is reasonable time for them to "tool-up" and proto)
2. Allow buyers to put down a deposit (I don't know if PRS already does this?). I have a tendency to get distracted with other purchases, and a deposit would help me stay committed to the purchase. Also, with me still being in school (and paying for it), I couldn't drop $4,000 in one lump sum anyway.

Now be sure to pass this info along to Paul himself.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 23, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> That would be well out of the realms of my price range.  I think $2.5K would be better.



That's less than the price on most new models from PRS, so I'd say that's rather doubtful unfortunately. I hear you though, I LOVE PRS guitars but their current "new" pricing is a bit much for me to swallow.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 23, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> That's less than the price on most new models from PRS, so I'd say that's rather doubtful unfortunately. I hear you though, I LOVE PRS guitars but their current "new" pricing is a bit much for me to swallow.



Really? It's about what a lower end CU24 costs here.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 23, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Really? It's about what a lower end CU24 costs here.



Are you talking GBP or USD? Most custom 24 models I've seen for sale new recently are around the $3K USD mark assuming they have a 10-top and birds. The "special" models like the Artist V are all around $4K. Just depends on if they made it a "limited edition" deal as that seems to tack on some extra cash.


----------



## drjenkins (Sep 23, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> The more I nose around at Experience here the more I don't know if its going to be a signature. Question: If PRS did a limited run of 7 strings, would you guys be down for $3.5k - $4k price point? Standard PRS color options, PRS tremelo, birds, maple top and mahogany back.... essentially a Custom 24 with an extra string. Also if a dealer decided to do this, would you be willing to put down a deposit like any other luthier to reserve your piece? Im not promising anything but I've been talking to dealers and reps all day here at Experience and this seems like it's more do-able than anything.



I'll definitely do it. I think the limited run is going to be the only way this will ever happen outside of a Private Stock unfortunately. It'll probably be somebody like Martin Music or Willcutt, they both have had limited runs, and are big dealers for PRS. IIRC the smallest limited run for a dealer I've seen has been 12 guitars.


----------



## walleye (Sep 24, 2011)

22 frets. good choice mr paul


----------



## Rook (Sep 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Really? It's about what a lower end CU24 costs here.



u mad bro?

The last CU24's I sold were £2699, which is over $4k!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 24, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Are you talking GBP or USD? Most custom 24 models I've seen for sale new recently are around the $3K USD mark assuming they have a 10-top and birds. The "special" models like the Artist V are all around $4K. Just depends on if they made it a "limited edition" deal as that seems to tack on some extra cash.





Fun111 said:


> u mad bro?
> 
> The last CU24's I sold were £2699, which is over $4k!



Nevermind, I got my conversions massively mixed up.


----------



## walleye (Oct 3, 2011)

so just a quick bump of this thread.
am i right in thinking there's nothing confirmed as to these being available for purchase?
likelihood?


----------



## bangbangitsjosh (Oct 13, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Maybe Paul and Dustie?



lmfao


----------

